# (Resolu) Lancer wlan0 (et pas eth0) au demarrage

## Saimoun

Bonjour  :Smile: 

J'ai un problème, à chaque démarrage, gentoo s'évertue à essayer de lancer dhcpcd sur eth0 (en me disant "Attention, vous n'avez pas défini d'applications préférentielle pour eth0 :p "), alors que je ne suis pas relié. Je n'ai pas trop compris comment faire, j'ai suivi les pages de Doc et voici le contenu de mon /etc/conf.d/net :

```
modules=( "iwconfig" )

preferred_aps_wlan0=( "NEUF_EAD0" )

key_NEUF_EAD0="xxxxxxxxx enc open"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

Je pensais qu'avec un tel /etc/conf.d/net, gentoo comprendrais qu'il faut lancer wlan0 avec les commandes iwconfig qui vont bien avec, mais apparemment non o_O 

En attendant, je me suis fait un petiti script qui contient : 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 essid NEUF_EAD0

iwconfig wlan0 key xxxxxxx

iwconfig

dhcpcd wlan0
```

et celui-ci marche nickel. J'avais pensé à l'adapter, et le mettre dans init.d pis le lancer à chaque démarrage mais ça me paraît crade car non seulement gentoo continuera à regarder si eth0 marche, mais en plus le script init.d doit déjà exister... SI j'ai bien compris il s'appelle net.eth0 (mais, malgré son nom il marche même pour wlan0, c'est bien ça ?).

Merci d'avance.

Saimoun

----------

## tmasscool

Personnellement je te conseillerais wpa_supplicant et la configuration suivante :

1) modifier le fichier /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

2) creer un lien /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo (en root)

```
# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0
```

3) installer wpa_supplicant

```
#emerge wpa_supplicant
```

4) modifier /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf (en root)

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

fast_reauth=1

network={

  ssid="NEUF_EAD0"

  scan_ssid=1

  key_mgmt=NONE

  wep_key0="xxxxxxxxxxxxx"

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

}
```

5) modifier les permissions sur /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# chown root.root /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# chmod 640 /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

Last edited by tmasscool on Sun Oct 04, 2009 1:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Saimoun

Désolé, mais la configuration du réseau ne dépend pas de moi, c'est du WEP et ça restera du WEP (je _sais_ que WPA est plus sécurisé, mais ça n'est pas moi qui décide !).

Il n'y a aucun moyen de réparer mon problème (se connecter en wifi automatiquement au démarrage) avec les "wireless-tools" et du WEP ?

----------

## tmasscool

la configuration donnée ici est pour une connexion  wep....

wpa_supplicant gère bien plus que le wpa...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Saimoun wrote:*   

> Désolé, mais la configuration du réseau ne dépend pas de moi, c'est du WEP et ça restera du WEP (je _sais_ que WPA est plus sécurisé, mais ça n'est pas moi qui décide !).

 

Pour être même plus précis, WEP n'est vraiment pas sécurisé. Avec aircrack-ng tu trouves la clé WEP en 10 min chrono. (exception dans le cas où ya le filtrage MAC en plus et qu'il n'y a pas de client connecté).

Sinon, comme dit tmasscool, wpa_supplicant, comme son nom de l'indique pas, gère aussi le WEP et le non chiffré. Tu peux emerger wpa_gui pour configurer tes réseaux en graphique si tu veux.

----------

## Saimoun

 *Quote:*   

> Pour être même plus précis, WEP n'est vraiment pas sécurisé. Avec aircrack-ng tu trouves la clé WEP en 10 min chrono. (exception dans le cas où ya le filtrage MAC en plus et qu'il n'y a pas de client connecté). 

 

Je sais déjà tout ça ^^ Et en plus AirCrack c'est un mec de mon école qui l'a inventé (la classe, non ? :p )

Ok pour wpa_supplicant qui gère le WEP. Autant pour moi je n'avais même pas lu la Doc à son sujet vu que je n'avait pas de WPA.

Merci à tous pour vos infos je vais essayer la méthode de tmasscool et je vous dit si ça marche.

PS :

 *Quote:*   

> Tu peux emerger wpa_gui pour configurer tes réseaux en graphique si tu veux.

 

Bah j'ai même pas encore de graphique :p (un ch'tit problème avec le serveur X) Et puis en général la Doc est tellement bien expliquée (et la communauté très satisfaisante) qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'un utilitaire graphique.

----------

## guilc

 *Saimoun wrote:*   

> Je sais déjà tout ça ^^ Et en plus AirCrack c'est un mec de mon école qui l'a inventé (la classe, non ? :p )

 

Tiens, toi t'es de mon école  :Laughing: 

Ca a bien dû changer maintenant, avec le nouveau bâtiment à la place de notre immense foyer des assoces (l'était bien ce foyer)  :Crying or Very sad: 

Bon, ceci dit, je pense que ton problème ce n'est pas la conf de l'interface en soit. C'est simplement les script d'init au démarrage.

avoir les liens net.eth0 -> net.lo et net.wlan0 -> net.lo

rc-update net.wlan0 default

Et pour pas que le jeu des dépendances veuille tout de même démarrer net.eth0 au boot, rc_depend_strict="NO" dans /etc/rc.conf (en openrc du moins), comme ça la dépendance "net" est satisfaite par net.lo...

----------

## Saimoun

Je ne connais pas l'ancien foyer je suis 1A  :Wink: 

Mais bon le nouveau est tres bien, et pis y'a quand m^eme au fond a droite du hall le "couloir des assoces", y'a pas tout dans le foyer, quoi  :Very Happy: 

M'enfin revenons a nos moutons : j'ai configure le wifi avec wpa_supplicant (je n'ai pas desinstalle wireless-tools... Je peux le faire ? Je dois le faire ?), ca marche a merveille, et en mettant un lien symbolique de /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 vers net.lo et un update-rc add net.wlan0 nonetwork ca me lance bien le wifi au demarrage.

Par contre, j'ai encore deux bugs :

1. Au niveau de boot 2 (Init runlevel 2) "nonetwork", le eth0 se lance toujours, et il me dit encore que je ne l'ai pas confiugure donc il prend du dhcp, et il teste (encore) deseprerement son dhcp pendant 2 minutes, du coup le demarrage est bien long. A noter que j'ai aussi ceci lors du demarrage "initiated devices (ou un truc comme ca) : net.eth0 udev-postmount", mais bien plus haut (niveau de boot 1 je pense)

2. Comme le net.lo et le net.eth0 se lancaient au niveau nonetwork, j'ai mis le net.wlan0 au m^eme niveau de boot. Mais il semble que cela produise une erreur lorsqu'on passe au niveau de boot 3 "default", j'ai une etoile jaune qui dit "WARNING: netmount is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started". Je dois faire quoi ? Il faut que je mette net.wlan0 au niveau default, c'est ca ?

Pour le bug 1 (c'est quand meme de loin le plus important), il faut noter que j'ai deja supprime net.eth0 du init (rc-update del net.eth0) et que j'ai aussi mis le truc de guilc dans le /etc/rc.conf (rc_depend_strict="NO").

Voila, vous avez une idee ?

----------

## guilc

openrc ou baselayout 1 ?

"mon truc" ne fonctionne que si tu utilises openrc hein, pour baselayout1 c'est différent (et je me rappelle plus, ça fait trop longtemps que je suis passé à openrc)

----------

## Saimoun

Bah alors justement, ca fait un petit moment que je vois des "si vous etes en baselayout 2" ou des "openrc", sans savoir ce que c'est...

Je sais que je ne suis pas en baselayout 2 car j'ai essaye d'ajouter une options qui est pour le baselayout 2, et l'option m'a repondu que je n'etais pas en baselayout 2.

Et vu que ton truc ne marche pas, j'imagine que je ne suis pas en openrc, donc a priori je suis en baselayout 1...

Comment passer en openrc ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

pour savoir quelle version de baselayout tu utilises : emerge -s baselayout

----------

## Saimoun

Ok, merci. Je suis donc en baselayout 1.12.11.1.

Je vais essayer "emerge openrc" pour passer à openrc.

Edit : il est masqué, marqué par "~amd64". Donc il est marqué en "non stable". Je l'installe quand même (avec package.mask) ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

~arch n'est pas "instable" mais "testing".

Fais comme tu veux, c'est toi le boss  :Smile: 

N'oublie pas de lire le guide de migration vers openrc, sinon tu auras quelques soucis (udev non démarré, donc plus de réseau, ni modules, ...)

----------

## Saimoun

Ok pour "testing" ^^ 

Je vais tenter le passage à openrc, alors.

SI quelqu'un a l'équivalent de l'astuce de guilc (le 'rc_depend_strict="NO") pour baselayout je suis preneur, ça m'évitera un changement qui à l'air s'avoir des risques (la dernière fois que j'ai fait un changement du genre (c'était un changement de profil), gentoo a complètement buggé, je n'avais plus qu'un accès root et, ne pouvant rien faire (presque aucune commande accessible), j'ai tout réinstallé).

----------

## boozo

'alute

en fait c'est rarement gentoo qui bug 98% du temps c'est l'interface chaise~clavier qui a du mal et qui fait une RàZ en désespoir de cause ou de savoir-faire  :Rolling Eyes: 

Passer en ~arch des packages critiques tel portage, baselayout, etc. n'est - à mon sens - pas un conseil à donner pour qui découvre le monde gentoo. Non pas que ce ne soit pas réalisable et fonctionnel mais en cas de pépin... faudra mettre les main dedans et sans se plaindre.

Ce n'est pas être peureux que d'être en stable mais çà contribue à diminuer la tension artérielle et à être serein quand vous êtes au taf et que suite à un up{date,grade} tel ou tel service ou fonction plante, ne démarre plus, etc.

A toi de juger en homme averti  :Smile: 

Edit: [OT - à ne pas prendre mal, hein ?] pourrais-tu essayer de respecter au mieux nos conventions pour le nom de tes fils stp ? (je ne parle pas pour celui-ci)

Je sais que ce n'est pas toujours simple à faire mais c'est surtout pour rendre optimal la recherche par mot-clé par la suite  :Wink:  par avance merci

----------

## Saimoun

 *Quote:*   

> Edit: [OT - à ne pas prendre mal, hein ?] pourrais-tu essayer de respecter au mieux nos conventions pour le nom de tes fils stp ? (je ne parle pas pour celui-ci)
> 
> Je sais que ce n'est pas toujours simple à faire mais c'est surtout pour rendre optimal la recherche par mot-clé par la suite  par avance merci

 

Ca, j'y ai rien compris. Ca m'étais adressé ?

Pour le reste, si j'ai bien compris, tu me conseille de rester sagement sur baselayout et de ne pas passer à openrc. Ok, pas de problèmes, c'est bien ce que j'avais l'intention de faire.

Mais du coup le problème n'est toujours pas résolu, Gentoo persiste a vouloir démarrer eth0 et passe une heure au démarrage pour essayer de lancer dhcp sur eth0 alors que je n'ai aucun cable Ethernet connecté...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pixys

 *Saimoun wrote:*   

> Pour le reste, si j'ai bien compris, tu me conseille de rester sagement sur baselayout et de ne pas passer à openrc. Ok, pas de problèmes, c'est bien ce que j'avais l'intention de faire.

 

Il te conseille de ne pas y passer si tu n'es pas prêt à corriger d'éventuels problèmes. Ceci dit, je pense qu'une bonne partie (la majorité ?) d'entre nous est passée à OpenRC 0.4 voire 0.5.

le guide de migration est bien fait et je pense que nous pourrons plus facilement t'aider si tu y passes puisque qu'une partie d'entre nous n'utilise plus baselayout 1. Néanmoins, c'est évidemment toi qui décide   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Installe netplug et ifplugd. Ces deux utilitaires, couplés à net.* ne démarreront le réseau que s'il y a connectivité (câble branché, wifi actif, ...)

----------

## Saimoun

Super, c'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait, Gentoo ne bloque plus une heure sur eth0 alors qu'il n'y a pas de fil branche...

Merci infiniement  :Very Happy: 

En ce qui concerne openrc, bah vu que j'ai resolu mon probl}me sans, je pense que je vais rester sur baselayout 1. Mais merci quand meme pour toutes vos infos, ca me servira !

(de toutes facon, openrc va passer dans la branche stable un jour ou l'autre, non ? A ce moment-la j'y passerai  :Wink:  !)

----------

## boozo

 *Saimoun wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Edit: [OT - à ne pas prendre mal, hein ?] pourrais-tu essayer de respecter au mieux nos conventions pour le nom de tes fils stp ? (je ne parle pas pour celui-ci)
> 
> Je sais que ce n'est pas toujours simple à faire mais c'est surtout pour rendre optimal la recherche par mot-clé par la suite  par avance merci 
> 
> Ca, j'y ai rien compris. Ca m'étais adressé ?
> ...

 

Désolé, je suis un peu lent en ce moment   :Smile:    mais Pixys a précisé que que j'ai dû mal formuler et tu as choisi au moins en connaissance de cause c'était juste mon but.

btw, sinon oui également pour les titres, suis p't'être un peu tatillon sans doute mais normalement nos conventions indiquent de mettre un (Résolu) à la fin (tel quel comme les autres posts de la pages i.e.) mais bon c'est déjà bien de le mettre pour les recherches en tout cas merci  :Wink: 

@Pixys : je ne sais pas si tes % sont corrects mais je suis un vieux fossile... le stable me convient très bien professionnellement tout au moins mais je ne suis pas le seul à garder les applis critiques en stable m'est avis (et pis le package.keywords fait des miracles lorsque c'est nécessaire genre postgresql-8.4 i.e. chez nous le mix arch~arch c'est pas comme sous deb... non, non... j'ai rien fait ! c'est une vue de l'esprit )

faudrait faire un poll soigné (tenant compte des aspects perso, prof, parental, netbook, etc) pour voir tiens par curiosité   :Idea: 

----------

